

What Excites Me About RubyMotion - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/what-excites-me-about-rubymotion/

======
nathan_long
To give a curmudgeonly viewpoint, here's what _doesn't_ excite me about
RubyMotion: it's for iOS.

As a Rubyist, my entire toolchain, from text editor to interpreter to
production server, is open source. I use and create open-source gems. My media
is the open web, and many of my users are on open-source browsers. I love
this.

So while I'm generally a fan of any clever technology, I'm not keen to see my
fellow developers lured into developing on proprietary platforms.

Yes, this is a rather zealous point of view. But as Mr. Ballmer famously
reminded us, the success of a platform depends on developers. And I'm rooting
for open platforms.

~~~
gavingmiller
I agree with your viewpoint for different reasons.

I like RubyMotion _because_ it is for iOS. I've developed for Android and iOS
and much prefer iOS.

I dislike RubyMotion because the current debug tool chain/error messaging is
so weak. I can't jump into the code and fix it. Many times wishing it was open
source for that reason.

So for the time being I've shelved usage of RubyMotion, and hope to return to
it once the tooling improves.

------
mattj
I really wish there was a ruby motion demo. I'd be fine with all kinds of
restrictions (no iPad, simulator-only, whatever), I'd just really like to try
it out before I take the leap.

Background: I wrote an iPhone app back in the dark days (2.0 beta, in the
store on launch day), so I'm familiar with old iOS stuff. I'd like to pick it
back up, but I'd be interested in trying out rubymotion along with modern
(ARC, blocks etc.) obj-c.

~~~
d4mi3n
They have a demo video on their getting started page:
<http://www.rubymotion.com/getting-started/>

------
godisdad
I doubt your commitment to RubyMotion.

Sorry. Couldn't resist.

~~~
erichocean
I'm glad you couldn't, made me smile.

